# Purple Heart Wine Glasses



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Made these for my wife. It was harder than I thought it would be to make them the same shape and height even with a simple style.


----------



## keg-run74 (Aug 1, 2006)

Those look real nice!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice Job


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

They look good but would look better full of merlot


----------

